# Renting near Albany with a dog



## hopers7 (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi all,

I've been looking at rental properties on the internet in and around Albany however have noticed a lot say no pets. Is renting with a very well behaved dog a problem?

Doing any one have any advice?

Thanks


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

hopers7 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been looking at rental properties on the internet in and around Albany however have noticed a lot say no pets. Is renting with a very well behaved dog a problem?
> 
> ...


As a landlord myself I know we say no pets as we have had incidents of badly behaved tenants (it is generally not the dogs fault!) But if we trust the tenants then we've allowed the odd pet.
Best ting is to talk to the landlord directly - it can be a CYA in the advert.


----------



## donnakirk (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi, are you looking for a short or long term rent? We brought our dog over and we had a short term holiday rental for 3 months to get us on our feet. If you are looking for something like this, I can recommend the Bosuns Locker in Torbay, about 10 mins from Albany. Google them and you will find the website. It is a small place but ideal as a stop gap and they take dogs.


----------



## hopers7 (Mar 31, 2012)

donnakirk said:


> Hi, are you looking for a short or long term rent? We brought our dog over and we had a short term holiday rental for 3 months to get us on our feet. If you are looking for something like this, I can recommend the Bosuns Locker in Torbay, about 10 mins from Albany. Google them and you will find the website. It is a small place but ideal as a stop gap and they take dogs.


Hi Donna,

That sound like exactly what we are looking for. Initially we are looking for something short term to get us on our feet, and then I think we would be looking for a long term rental, once we get our bearings and are more familiar with the areas and the routine of our new lives.

Out of interest who did you use to bring our dog over and what was the approximate cost. We have a 9 year old black lab (so rather large)...we are expecting at least 2.5k (GBP)...

Thanks for the recommendation, I'll google it now!


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2012)

Our Newfoundland is costing us way,way more than the 2.5 you mentioned, but he is a big
dog. Best of luck with your quote, we are using Golden Arrow Shipping who come with a
very good reputation.


----------



## donnakirk (Apr 1, 2012)

hopers7 said:


> Hi Donna,
> 
> That sound like exactly what we are looking for. Initially we are looking for something short term to get us on our feet, and then I think we would be looking for a long term rental, once we get our bearings and are more familiar with the areas and the routine of our new lives.
> 
> ...


Hi
The bosuns locker is small but it was great while we got on our feet. It is literally 1 min walk from Waiake beach as well, which is awesome! The lady who owns it is called Mandy, and they have a staffie of their own. She even provided us with a bed for our dog. We stayed there for about 2.5 months as we then ended up buying our pwn house.
Our dog is a staffie. We used Petair UK, they were fantastic. We were fortunate enough that our dog arrived a few weeks before the quarantine rules came into play, as I believe they have to go in quarantine now? We paid about 2,300 GBP, but on top of that there was a few hundred pounds on the vet tests, plus the customs and MAF charge this end. I think when we sat down and totalled it all up for the Spike, he cost us around 3,000 pounds. For a Lab I would say it would be more as the crate cost was based on a custom built crate for his size. If you haven't already though, I would call Pet Air UK and speak with Bob - he is great!
Let me know if you need any other info as I have settled in Torbay and I know Albany well.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Higgy said:


> Our Newfoundland is costing us way,way more than the 2.5 you mentioned, but he is a big
> dog. Best of luck with your quote, we are using Golden Arrow Shipping who come with a
> very good reputation.


Hi Higgy - haven't seen you on the Forum for a while. 
How's the move going? Any dates yet?


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2012)

June 12th we set off from the UK on the adventure of our lives. We break up the 
joirney by having a 3 day stop-over in Singapore staying in the Red Light District with
the intention of sampling loads of Street food. (nothing else will be tried Lol)

We have been tooooo busy for posting but I have been 'lurking' around the forum.

Relatives over Easter then off to the Cottage in France to sort out P.O.A, then back
via my mums as she will be a sprightly 96 at the end of May.

Then sort out the car ready for the Storage Container, we are not steam cleaning as
our firm state that the NZ authorities always want to do it anyway.

Oh and then Hagrid to be dropped off at the Pet Shippers before we head to Heathrow
and our flight.

Bet you are sorry you asked. rofl

Shane, Carole. Kai & Hagrid the Newfie.


----------



## hopers7 (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi Higgy,

Was just wondering which firm are you using to take your car over...what car is it and what is the cost...we are in the process of deciding whether to take our cars or sell them here and buy used cars once we land...though from looking at a few sights, for the money we would get for ours we wouldn't be able to get as good a cars in NZ....but then taking them we except will cost a good few k! So much to think about!


Good luck with your move, hope it all goes well!





Higgy said:


> June 12th we set off from the UK on the adventure of our lives. We break up the
> joirney by having a 3 day stop-over in Singapore staying in the Red Light District with
> the intention of sampling loads of Street food. (nothing else will be tried Lol)
> 
> ...


----------

